# The Cane Ridge Revival



## cih1355 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been reading Douglas Sweeney's book about the history of the evangelical movement in the United States and one of the things that he talks about is the Cane Ridge Revival in Kentucky during the year of 1801. When God's word was preached, many people were barking like dogs and jerking their bodies uncontrollably. Barking like a dog and jerking one's body uncontrollably are not signs of being regenerated.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> I have been reading Douglas Sweeney's book about the history of the evangelical movement in the United States and one of the things that he talks about is the Cane Ridge Revival in Kentucky during the year of 1801. When God's word was preached, many people were barking like dogs and jerking their bodies uncontrollably. Barking like a dog and jerking one's body uncontrollably are not signs of being regenerated.



A prime example that there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Iain Murray also talks about this in _Revival and Revivalism_.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 27, 2009)

The Disciples of Christ have preserved the original log church building at Cane Ridge, in Bourbon County. This was at the time a frontier Presbyterian Church pastored by Barton Stone, founder of one of the movements which fed into the so called “Restorationist” movement. 

If you find yourself near Paris, Kentucky, drive out to see the original location. The Disciples have built a stone structure around the log one to preserve it. What the Disciples have become is an illustration of the danger of a movement denying need for any “name but Christ” or “creed but the Bible.”


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 27, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> I have been reading Douglas Sweeney's book about the history of the evangelical movement in the United States and one of the things that he talks about is the Cane Ridge Revival in Kentucky during the year of 1801. When God's word was preached, many people were barking like dogs and jerking their bodies uncontrollably. Barking like a dog and jerking one's body uncontrollably are not signs of being regenerated.



Though not a sign of regeneration, it is indeed a sign of having fleas.


----------

